# The "its broken already'" thread



## sadoway

I'll get this started

Because of the lifting of the display. When I pushed it down a second time, the screen stressed and cracked. Still waiting for them to replace it.

My advice is don't mess with the lifting, its a factory defect and needs to be returned.










Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm

So, this happened when you pulled it out of the box?


----------



## htowngtr

Wow, how did that happen already?


----------



## kbluhm

Southrncomfortjm said:


> So, this happened when you pulled it out of the box?


Yeah, very curious here as well. Did you force anything? I have seen the montage of unboxings, this thing is apparently packaged pretty securely.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sadoway

No it was from pushing the glass into the glue. It worked the first time. Second time it cracked from stress. No more pressure than u might if u were holding it in one hand and walking down the street. Very dispointing.

My advice is don't mess with the raised glass, if you don't like it take it back.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip

Yea mine had that raise glass the first time and I took it back..... now I have this stupid 1 dead pixel or stuck pixel on the top left corner lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teh_g

Damn, I have the lifted glass too. I guess I will need to send it back.


----------



## shojus

teh_g said:


> Damn, I have the lifted glass too. I guess I will need to send it back.


On my 2nd unit with raised glass on the left side only.... kinda sucks! Since I purchased mine through Sam's Club and they are all OOS now I will be waiting on a fresh 3rd replacement.... I LOVE this tablet though!! I just think they rushed it just a bit...


----------



## dadsterflip

shojus said:


> On my 2nd unit with raised glass on the left side only.... kinda sucks! Since I purchased mine through Sam's Club and they are all OOS now I will be waiting on a fresh 3rd replacement.... I LOVE this tablet though!! I just think they rushed it just a bit...


Yea. I tried calling Sams club but no idea when their next shipment is or will get one... grrrr. 
I guess that dead pixel is better then lifted glass... its really tiny anyways plus its on the very edge also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

See my Defective Nexus7 thread. I to have gotten this dreaded bull crap. What sucks for me is I ordered on Google Play so now I have to ship mine which will only make the wait longer.


----------



## teh_g

Are you going through Google for your return?


----------



## iPois0n

teh_g said:


> Are you going through Google for your return?


Nope I have to go through Asus. Asus made it and Asus warranties it. Google just sells it from what I understand.


----------



## drose6102

I have the lifting on the left midway up. I did press on it pretty hard the first time I noticed and it stuck for awhile good thing I quit messing with it.

I am not going to send it back, I will either fix it myself or try to forget about it. Maybe someone will make a walk through.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip

drose6102 said:


> I have the lifting on the left midway up. I did press on it pretty hard the first time I noticed and it stuck for awhile good thing I quit messing with it.
> 
> I am not going to send it back, I will either fix it myself or try to forget about it. Maybe someone will make a walk through.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Ifixit has a good tear down. Maybe wanna try looking at it and see what glues it or what not.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip

iPois0n said:


> See my Defective Nexus7 thread. I to have gotten this dreaded bull crap. What sucks for me is I ordered on Google Play so now I have to ship mine which will only make the wait longer.


What's the wait time?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CainAbel1

iPois0n said:


> Nope I have to go through Asus. Asus made it and Asus warranties it. Google just sells it from what I understand.


Same Issue Here..Bought from Google Play. Just got it this afternoon, raised screen. So did you had to send it back to ASUS..did they give you and ETA?


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Mine might be raised about a mm (literally just that) on the left side but only if I REALLY look hard, never would have noticed it if I never looked at this thread, bastards.









Not a problem, but I just bought a nice case that will cover up the bezel anyways, no problems over here.


----------



## L2_n19h7m4r3

Glad to see I'm not the only one with the lifted glass issue. Looks like a ding on the left side in the middle of outer bezel caused this. Don't think this could have happened during shipping as both boxes it came in were in great condition.


----------



## xxgoosexx

cvbcbcmv said:


> Mine might be raised about a mm (literally just that) on the left side but only if I REALLY look hard, never would have noticed it if I never looked at this thread, bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem, but I just bought a nice case that will cover up the bezel anyways, no problems over here.


Same thing. I see it "raised" sometimes and other times I don't. It is either paranoia or it is really not that bad


----------



## teh_g

CainAbel1 said:


> Same Issue Here..Bought from Google Play. Just got it this afternoon, raised screen. So did you had to send it back to ASUS..did they give you and ETA?


I just got my RMA number, they are shipping me the box to send it in. They said it is about 10-15 days turnaround once they get the thing... I guess I can play with it for now at least.


----------



## iPois0n

dadsterflip said:


> Same Issue Here..Bought from Google Play. Just got it this afternoon, raised screen. So did you had to send it back to ASUS..did they give you and ETA?


I had to call Asus and get an RMA #. I will be sending it back tomorrow ASAP. No ETA.


----------



## L2_n19h7m4r3

Wtf 10-15 day turn around once you GET the box?! My god that is absolutely horrible customer service!


----------



## teh_g

iPois0n said:


> I had to call Asus and get an RMA #. I will be sending it back tomorrow ASAP. No ETA.


They told me they would send out packaging for it, is that what they said to you too or did I mishear the lady?


----------



## iPois0n

teh_g said:


> They told me they would send out packaging for it, is that what they said to you too or did I mishear the lady?


I'm not sure. I'll probably have to call them again to make sure.


----------



## dadsterflip

iPois0n said:


> I had to call Asus and get an RMA #. I will be sending it back tomorrow ASAP. No ETA.


Sucks.... I guess I better stop complaining about that one tiny tiny dead pixel lol....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teh_g

iPois0n said:


> I'm not sure. I'll probably have to call them again to make sure.


Let me know what they say


----------



## kbluhm

I've just noticed a dead pixel in the notification bar. I didn't see it right away because it only shows up when certain apps are open.

Play store: not visible
Tapatalk: bright blue on forum list, dim everywhere else
Tweetcaster: dim, but visible
Words with friends: invisible on splash screen, then bright blue when done loading.

...etc, etc, etc. Anyone else with a similarly located dead pixel seeing this type of behavior?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

teh_g said:


> Let me know what they say


They only cover 1 way shipping. So therefore we ship it back and they ship it once it's fixed or replaced.


----------



## teh_g

iPois0n said:


> They only cover 1 way shipping. So therefore we ship it back and they ship it once it's fixed or replaced.


Ugh, that sucks. I am going to call Google and see if I can get them to return it for free... Any retail store would do that normally if there was a product defect right when I open the box

If they won't replace it, I will just deal with it until something worse happens.


----------



## sadoway

I hope it works our for you. I'm still waiting to hear the plan for mine

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teh_g

sadoway said:


> I hope it works our for you. I'm still waiting to hear the plan for mine
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


Go through the Google Play Store. They are willing to send a replacement tablet before you ship one back to them. I just got off the phone with them and he said the normal process is they forward the case to their advance support team, then they send you the new tablet in a few days. Way better than paying for shipping.


----------



## iPois0n

teh_g said:


> Go through the Google Play Store. They are willing to send a replacement tablet before you ship one back to them. I just got off the phone with them and he said the normal process is they forward the case to their advance support team, then they send you the new tablet in a few days. Way better than paying for shipping.


I've been waiting to talk to Google for the past half hour now.


----------



## exzacklyright

should i cancel my nexus 7 order... seems like there's a lot of defects...


----------



## Smcdo123

exzacklyright said:


> should i cancel my nexus 7 order... seems like there's a lot of defects...


no! Lol. Can't base that off of one site either. And if it is bad then send it back. Things happen. No matter who makes it, I've seen phones brand new that won't even boot up from every manufacturer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze

Guys with raised screens, just a note if you hadn't read: a number of I/O and review units had the same issue, and most reviewers said within a week or 2 of use the screen settled in and you could no longer see it. Might want to consider waiting before rushing a return if it will indeed correct itself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sadoway

teh_g said:


> Go through the Google Play Store. They are willing to send a replacement tablet before you ship one back to them. I just got off the phone with them and he said the normal process is they forward the case to their advance support team, then they send you the new tablet in a few days. Way better than paying for shipping.


I got mine from member memory express. The are an authorized Asus dealer. Didn't get it from Google. It would be in store

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sadoway

exzacklyright said:


> should i cancel my nexus 7 order... seems like there's a lot of defects...


Definatly not. Even tho I had a defective device, I still lust for it. Especially after using it for 2 days. And android ran so well I barely felt a need to flash a rom.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Happy to report no problems here (knock on wood)


----------



## iPois0n

Just got off the phone with Google. After I explained what was going on with my device they told me that someone would get a hold of me within 24 to 48 hours. Also in the email they sent me they described it as screen ghosting and needs replacement. If you guys venture over to my thread you can see pictures and tell me that's going to settle in. 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30264-defective-nexus7/


----------



## 2defmouze

iPois0n said:


> Just got off the phone with Google. After I explained what was going on with my device they told me that someone would get a hold of me within 24 to 48 hours. Also in the email they sent me they described it as screen ghosting and needs replacement. If you guys venture over to my thread you can see pictures and tell me that's going to settle in.
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30264-defective-nexus7/


No I saw your thread, and I agree that looks more serious. A simple screen raised a millimeter or so on the edge I believe may settle, based on info provided by early reviewers. Clearly yours is more serious than that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11

I'm just going to leave this here: http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/general/nexus-7-faces-early-launch-hardware-defects-shipping-delays-r975


----------



## teh_g

2defmouze said:


> No I saw your thread, and I agree that looks more serious. A simple screen raised a millimeter or so on the edge I believe may settle, based on info provided by early reviewers. Clearly yours is more serious than that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I am still glad Google is able to send me a new one since I don't want to end up like the guy in the first post.


----------



## jlinn75

teh_g said:


> I am still glad Google is able to send me a new one since I don't want to end up like the guy in the first post.


how long did it take for them to contact you about a replacement.. I have a bad screen flicker and got a rep last night after being on hold for 45 mins.. He said another team will contact me


----------



## pentafive

Just got my Nexus 7 last night. I noticed that the screen is loose around the same area on the left hand side. Mine starts around 2 inches from the bottom left hand side and is loose up to about 3 inches from the top. When I say loose, it means I can push in on the black edge and it is soft, moves in and back out. The right, top or bottom is firm and won't move.

No other issues with ghosting or back light found yet.

I plan on calling Google today..


----------



## kbluhm

Called Google this morning -- 1hr 15min wait but worth it, just put it on speaker and continued working -- their advanced support will be contacting me and expediting a replacement, then I can send mine back.

Mine has dead pixels and screen separation. As far as the separation goes, there's no visual issue but you can definitely hear the tacky crackling under normal use when sliding your fingers across the upper portion of the device.

Aside from that, no other issues... no ghosting, heat, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Called Asus about my glass seperation and got an RMA from them, but you have to pay for shipping and send yours back first. It will be a long wait but I'll call Google and when I eventually get someone sounds like they have a good system where I keep this one until I get my new one. Only have had lifted glass issues, no others.


----------



## digitsix

Not to be all "haha" but in case people reading are deciding on getting one or not. Mine is perfect, no dead pix, no separation or raised screen, no nothing, so there is a chance you'll get a good one, its not like they're all bad, which is how it can look reading this thread. To all you guys that did get defects, I'm sorry... I would be so raged out if I were you all


----------



## DeFeet

kbluhm said:


> Called Google this morning -- 1hr 15min wait but worth it, just put it on speaker and continued working -- their advanced support will be contacting me and expediting a replacement, then I can send mine back.


How did you call them? Can you post the phone number you used? I can only find their help center thing that I put my number in and it calls me, but for the past hour I keep getting a message saying they're really busy.

My issue is slightly different... I've got red streaks


----------



## kbluhm

DeFeet said:


> How did you call them? Can you post the phone number you used? I can only find their help center thing that I put my number in and it calls me, but for the past hour I keep getting a message saying they're really busy.
> 
> My issue is slightly different... I've got red streaks


Nexus support is 855-83-NEXUS (855-836-3987). It was included in my shipping confirmation email from Google.

That covers the GNex, 7, and Q.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Just got off the phone with Google, I have now spoken to Asus and Google. Asus wait time: ~5 minutes, Google wait time: ~40 minutes.

Results:

Asus: Good support members, bad accent. Offered to do an RMA. Their process is PAY to ship your defective device to them, they repair it, they pay to send it back to you. Very easy process. But you're without your tablet that you waited for for more than a month.

Google: Long wait, but worth it. Very good subjective support person who had no accent, very helpful. We had some small talk (about products) while he was setting up the RMA, he knew his stuff. I'm going to be contacted in the next 24-48 hours by their level 2 support team via email. I will get sent a new one, then I will send this one back. That also allows me to check the new one for any issues before sending it back. (I'll give it a full dead pixel, separated glass, and everything inspection) Besides the wait (just played shadowgun while I waited, not too bad) it was MUCH better than Asus. Thankfully the only issue I had was the separated glass a little bit, the temporary fix is holding and no other problems. This will certainly do until my replacement. I am satisfied. I understand some devices are gonna be defective, if it works fine I'm alright. I just know everything is worked out and well. Good experience for me.  They also both spoke the phonetic alphabet which is nice for giving out serial numbers and emails and repeating them back without frustration and a what was that? D or B? I speak it for my love of aviation and Air Traffic Control.


----------



## number5toad

can someone with the raised glass issue take some good quality photographs to share? I'm quite certain I don't have it, but I've seen other people saying they're not sure one way or the other. pictures might help.


----------



## biggiephat

Just pop off the back cover of the 7 and tighten all of the screws around the border of the device and pop the cover back on. No more popping noise. Took me 60 seconds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jvward

I was on hold for 45 minutes with Google then had to give up. I honestly want to just return it to them and buy it from an in person store.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeFeet

I'm getting this weird discoloration and have some slight screen lifting on the left side. Anybody else having this screen issue?

EDIT: I opened it up and tightened all the screws, and now the screen isn't lifting at all, but I'm still having this red shit all over my screen.

Also, it's now hour 2.5 of being on hold with Google...


----------



## Seiga

Yikes!!! It's so nightmarish to see these photos and stories!!! It reminds me of when Sony first released the original PSP.


----------



## pentafive

number5toad said:


> can someone with the raised glass issue take some good quality photographs to share? I'm quite certain I don't have it, but I've seen other people saying they're not sure one way or the other. pictures might help.


Here are some pics of my screen issue.

Single view: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zc7b7dzsg9jb3l/IMG_2565.JPG

Other views:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/l1icz9maprthh6w/IMG_2571.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/g80zh5llr4732mi/IMG_2572.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1uvqbc457nwn42o/IMG_2573.JPG
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4inn5dbo5k0w56/IMG_2574.JPG


----------



## exzacklyright

pentafive said:


> Here are some pics of my screen issue.
> 
> Single view: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zc7b7dzsg9jb3l/IMG_2565.JPG
> 
> Other views:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/l1icz9maprthh6w/IMG_2571.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/g80zh5llr4732mi/IMG_2572.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1uvqbc457nwn42o/IMG_2573.JPG
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4inn5dbo5k0w56/IMG_2574.JPG


thanks for this.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## pentafive

Just fixed it..

It took me about 1 min to fix it! Just used a guitar pick to separate the backing and a small screw driver to adjust the loose screws. A bunch of the screws were loose, not just one or two. Tightened them all up and no more lift!

More info here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1781237


----------



## dadsterflip

I have this yellow hue or tint or bleed. See top on the pic.

Anyone getting that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SacNutz

iPois0n said:


> Nope I have to go through Asus. Asus made it and Asus warranties it. Google just sells it from what I understand.


Sorry if this has already been said within 6 pages. From what I've read, Google will send you a replacement immediately... that's the good thing about buying through Google. The people who buy from Gamestop, etc. have only the manufacturer's warranty. I can't personally confirm this, but I've seen a post by a guy working for Google customer service that confirmed this is the case.


----------



## sadoway

The news for mine. Due to the rise of issues, my device will be repaired or replaced most likely. I gave it to them today. Hopefully this goes smoothly. It will probably be a few weeks before I get to play with my toy again.









Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shojus

DeFeet said:


> How did you call them? Can you post the phone number you used? I can only find their help center thing that I put my number in and it calls me, but for the past hour I keep getting a message saying they're really busy.
> 
> My issue is slightly different... I've got red streaks


Better than "BROWN" streaks.... lol  I was just tryin to make ya smile.... I got my replacement and ALL is well but I understand the frustration COMPLETELY!!


----------



## slashdotjeo

OH MY GOD!!! The same thing happened to my nexus! SAME CRACK, SAME PLACE!!! Asus doesn't want to cover it. Can people please start to upload pictures of nexsus screen cracks. I would like to seek action agianst them.


----------



## miketoasty

I have forced my screen down pretty hard and it has never cracked, how hard are you guys pushing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smalltownbird

Mine fell off of my work bench almost 6ft screen down onto the concrete and didn't break at all. Maybe I got lucky and have some sort of super glass...

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sadoway

slashdotjeo said:


> OH MY GOD!!! The same thing happened to my nexus! SAME CRACK, SAME PLACE!!! Asus doesn't want to cover it. Can people please start to upload pictures of nexsus screen cracks. I would like to seek action agianst them.


Sent from my Nexus 7

Asus wouldn't replace mine either. Memory express decided they would trade me for there in store demo unit... I got really Lucky


----------



## slashdotjeo

Bought my Nexus 7 7/15/12
Screen cracked 8/9/12 ( *NO TRAUMA TO HOUSE/CASING!)*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Had screen lifting issue, but did not think anything of it. Grabbed my Nexus 7 with one hand, When I looked at the screen, it was cracked. The crack originates where the lifted screen protruded the most. I think any pressure at this spot will cause the screen to crack. Please be careful when holding the Nexus if the screen is lifted.[/background]
Contacted Asus 8/2/12
Generated RMA ( never received email with shipping instructions) 8/2/12
Contacted Asus again (they had the wrong email) 8/10/12
Shipped Nexus 7 for a fee of $21.00 (Complete BULLSHIT paying to have something under warranty fixed) 8/13/12
RMA online status check does not work 8/16/12
Contacted Asus. They said I had to wait for an e-mail or phone call because they told me it was a "customer induce damage"
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I sent a letter describing how it broke. I also sent in printout of various websites stating the issue with the crack screens at the same spot. I printed out multiple pictures of different nexus with the same crack.[/background]
I informed them I plan to take legal action, (they told me to fuck myself )
Plan to take Asus to small claims 8/16/12
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Registered Agent Name & Address*[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] C T CORPORATION SYSTEM[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1200 SOUTH PINE ISLAND ROAD[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PLANTATION FL 33324 US [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Officer/Director Detail*[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Name & Address Title D CHEN, ERIC[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]800 CORPORATE WAY[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]FREMONT CA 94539[/background]
Asus is registered with Florida Sunbizorg. Plan to contact California to have Asus Corporate Officer Served. 8/1912
Still no email or phone call from Asus
Will never buy an Asus product again.
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]They need to realize that the screen lifted issue can cause screen cracks. They need to be a little bit proactive when it comes to "Customer induce dame" claims.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Will keep you guys informed. [/background]


----------



## Goose306

slashdotjeo said:


> Bought my Nexus 7 7/15/12
> Screen cracked 8/9/12 ( *NO TRAUMA TO HOUSE/CASING!)*
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Had screen lifting issue, but did not think anything of it. Grabbed my Nexus 7 with one hand, When I looked at the screen, it was cracked. The crack originates where the lifted screen protruded the most. I think any pressure at this spot will cause the screen to crack. Please be careful when holding the Nexus if the screen is lifted.[/background]
> Contacted Asus 8/2/12
> Generated RMA ( never received email with shipping instructions) 8/2/12
> Contacted Asus again (they had the wrong email) 8/10/12
> Shipped Nexus 7 for a fee of $21.00 (Complete BULLSHIT paying to have something under warranty fixed) 8/13/12
> RMA online status check does not work 8/16/12
> Contacted Asus. They said I had to wait for an e-mail or phone call because they told me it was a "customer induce damage"
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I sent a letter describing how it broke. I also sent in printout of various websites stating the issue with the crack screens at the same spot. I printed out multiple pictures of different nexus with the same crack.[/background]
> I informed them I plan to take legal action, (they told me to fuck myself )
> Plan to take Asus to small claims 8/16/12
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Registered Agent Name & Address*[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] C T CORPORATION SYSTEM[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1200 SOUTH PINE ISLAND ROAD[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PLANTATION FL 33324 US [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Officer/Director Detail*[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Name & Address Title D CHEN, ERIC[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]800 CORPORATE WAY[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]FREMONT CA 94539[/background]
> Asus is registered with Florida Sunbizorg. Plan to contact California to have Asus Corporate Officer Served. 8/1912
> Still no email or phone call from Asus
> Will never buy an Asus product again.
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]They need to realize that the screen lifted issue can cause screen cracks. They need to be a little bit proactive when it comes to "Customer induce dame" claims.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Will keep you guys informed. [/background]


Meh.

I guess if ranting on a forums makes you feel better, do it to it. But if you are serious about taking a legal claim against them, I wouldn't be posting it on public forums. All that stuff should be saved for court.

Not saying I don't feel for ya; if it happened to me I'd be pissed too. But you pushed on a loose screen and cracked it... that is customer caused. Its unfortunate, but its not like it was just standing still and the screen cracked. I would honestly try the CS route before legal action, legal action will most likely get you nowhere. It costs more money to pay the court fees than what the N7 is worth...

If you try taking it into court saying that forums said it was happening everywhere then they will respond "you should have known to be more careful then" - just FYI. Its a defect, but if you knew about the defect before-hand, and continued to use the device regardless with the knowledge other people have had the same break issue - and you know they are replacing it for the defect before the screen breaks - then that is on your shoulders, unfortunately.


----------



## sadoway

Asus wouldn't replace mine either. Instead the store gave me the demo unity they didn't open yet. Guess I got lucky. After my experiences with my laptop at this tablet. I will be steering clear of any Asus products. I'm happy with what I have now. But have never had to call warranty before, let alone 8 times.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Zane_Grey

Read this thread and decided to examine my nexus. I also have screen lift on the left side. I gently pressed mine down a couple times and it is staying in place. If I press in the area where the screen was lifting it acts as if I touched the main screen area. If it gets worse ill send it in.

Edit: screen lifted again so I took off the back and tightened the screws. No more screen lift. Also found metal shavings on the speaker covers so I cleaned them off and my speakers don't sound as bad.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotjeo

Goose306 said:


> Meh.
> 
> I guess if ranting on a forums makes you feel better, do it to it. But if you are serious about taking a legal claim against them, I wouldn't be posting it on public forums. All that stuff should be saved for court.
> 
> Not saying I don't feel for ya; if it happened to me I'd be pissed too. But you pushed on a loose screen and cracked it... that is customer caused. Its unfortunate, but its not like it was just standing still and the screen cracked. I would honestly try the CS route before legal action, legal action will most likely get you nowhere. It costs more money to pay the court fees than what the N7 is worth...
> 
> If you try taking it into court saying that forums said it was happening everywhere then they will respond "you should have known to be more careful then" - just FYI. Its a defect, but if you knew about the defect before-hand, and continued to use the device regardless with the knowledge other people have had the same break issue - and you know they are replacing it for the defect before the screen breaks - then that is on your shoulders, unfortunately.


1. Wasn't loose, just lifted. I held it with one hand, looked up and where my finger had been placed was a crack cause by normal everyday holding of the product. I was just standing there holding it and the screen cracked. Picked up the non cracked Nexus, walked to my other room, noticed a crack on the screen where the finger was at.
2. Doesn't matter that they know, preponderance of the evidence. I can show proof that their is a screen lifting issue by online research. In fact the courts want you to notify the defendant and try to reach a resolution before taking them to court. It's only $175.00. 
3. I didn't think it was a defect, It was only a slight lift. Didn't really bother me until I realized it compromised the structural integrity of the Nexus 7. Didn't Google it, and become aware of the lift issue until I Googled "nexus 7 screen crack". I was shocked at my own Nexus 7 cracking for no reason.
4. Thank you very much for your input. I will cover your very valid points when I compile my letter to Asus. Good looking out. 

Typed this in a hurry! Sorry about any errors.


----------



## TodesEngel

I had raised glass 2 weeks in, but now the touch doesn't work. Went through the nightmare which is Asus' website and submitted a claim. Am I supposed to call them or do they contact me?

Also bought mine from my campus bookstore so no support from them.


----------



## Sandman007

What does raised glass look like? Does the screen look higher on one side?


----------



## TodesEngel

Yeah

Edit: add pic.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian

I didn't have screen lift but I figured this picture of my N7 would fit nicely.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

ah god

ah christ my heart just skipped a beat


----------



## Mustang302LX

CaucasianAsian said:


> I didn't have screen lift but I figured this picture of my N7 would fit nicely.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Holy crap! WTF did you drop it on?


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Mustang302LX said:


> Holy crap! WTF did you drop it on?


I was being careless...

I use it to track how much weight I do at the gym. I went to do some arm curls on one of the machines and didn't realize that it was within the range of motion of the machine. So when I went to do my first rep.....CRUNCH!

Literally SO pissed that I looked at it on the ground, picked it up, placed it in my pocket, and continued my work out. I was so mad that I couldn't express emotion....terrible. terrible. terrible.

It won't be getting fixed either, $170 to send to Asus? Screw that, I might as well buy a new one. Plus, I think I damaged the battery as well. I opened the back and you can see a kink in the battery. *sigh*


----------



## Mustang302LX

CaucasianAsian said:


> I was being careless...
> 
> I use it to track how much weight I do at the gym. I went to do some arm curls on one of the machines and didn't realize that it was within the range of motion of the machine. So when I went to do my first rep.....CRUNCH!
> 
> Literally SO pissed that I looked at it on the ground, picked it up, placed it in my pocket, and continued my work out. I was so mad that I couldn't express emotion....terrible. terrible. terrible.
> 
> It won't be getting fixed either, $170 to send to Asus? Screw that, I might as well buy a new one. Plus, I think I damaged the battery as well. I opened the back and you can see a kink in the battery. *sigh*


Ouch! Yeah I'd probably just say screw it and buy the 32GB version lol.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

Mustang302LX said:


> Ouch! Yeah I'd probably just say screw it and buy the 32GB version lol.


Funny thing is is I asked for the 32GB for Christmas but traded my PS Vita for that 16GB. Well it's broken now and I still have one on the way. 

I toats have to get a good case for that 32GB one. I'll break down into a mental psychopath if it happens again...


----------

